# Getting Tired Of Fighting The Fight This Winter ...



## Dix

No break, no end. Freaking ice every where.

Roof leak was fun.

Awfully glad I got extra firewood before the holidays, other wise I'd be up the creek with out a paddle.

Ran both stoves & dragged in firewood while the Dixette & company went to FLA to get my Mom for 2 weeks, ice storms, blizzard, it just went on and on.

Thank GOD for Sir Wesley of Plow.

Sub zero again here in Icy Hollow. Hope I don't wake up to a 56F degree house tomorrow morning, yet again, at 5 AM.

I am officially tired.

Vent over, for now


----------



## drz1050

Haha preach on! 

Couple friends have had roof leaks here.. no leaks for my place thankfully, but I have a cistern in my basement that gets pumped out to the backyard when it gets too full.. the hose is frozen solid out there so the corrugated section in the basement sprung a leak.. Luckily not much water is coming in now with the ground being frozen. I sit on shale though, and there's constant drips coming through there.

Officially ready for Spring.. I just hope my cherry tree made it through this!


----------



## Wood Duck

Here in PA we have no more than three more weeks of real winter, at the most. In three weeks it will be mid-March, snow will be gone or rapidly melting, and birds will be returning.

Unfortunately in three weeks the supply of firewood I have been trying to move out of a lady's yard in into my trailer will be scattered in a muddy swamp, rather than a nice solid swamp. I am running out of winter.


----------



## rdust

I'm about done here too.  Extended forecast is still littered with - and single digit nights.  Mother nature has to start losing the fight at some point and it has to start warming up, right?  What I would give for some teen nights and mid 20 days.


----------



## matt1@

I know the feeling I'm about out of wood and the cold still persists. I too am tired of carrying wood in the house day after day in the ice and snow. Can't believe I burned all that wood!


----------



## GENECOP

Yup, I'm done, woods about gone, I think we are in the final stretch...after tonight that is...


----------



## BrotherBart

I am with ya Dix. Sick of it.


----------



## firefighterjake

Yesterday's warmer  temps -- finally above freezing -- brought a welcome respite for my wife.

Me . . . I would never tell her . . . but I'm loving all the snow and cold since it means several more weeks of snowmobiling. That said, I could probably do without the huge snow storms that we were getting . . .


----------



## GENECOP

Frozen pipes everywhere, unfroze a customers main the other day, welding co wanted 1100, I got creative and did it, 6 ' of ice in a 3/4" main, did it from inside the house, new trick...


----------



## xman23

GENECOP said:


> Frozen pipes everywhere, unfroze a customers main the other day, welding co wanted 1100, I got creative and did it, 6 ' of ice in a 3/4" main, did it from inside the house, new trick...



Love to here the trick


----------



## matt1@

Me too


----------



## Dix

Atleast I can proudly say that in all of this mess, I still haven't touched the cord on the back deck.

Looking forward to spring, not to far to go to bring the firewood inside.

After I use the 2 weeks inside the house.

The bottom half  of the inside wood rack has been inside for 2 years


----------



## billb3

5 months to hugging the  air conditioner for relief time


----------



## BrotherBart

GENECOP said:


> Yup, I'm done, woods about gone, I think we are in the final stretch...after tonight that is...



Down here we ain't done. Snowed, then snowed on top of it and immediately the sleet fell all night on top of it and one warm day and tonight back into the deep freeze for the next week. What used to be snow out there is now ice. Awaiting the arrival of the stuff that iced in Dallas today.


----------



## Dix

billb3 said:


> 5 months to hugging the  air conditioner for relief time



First one that complains about the heat is getting sucker punched !!


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> Down here we ain't done. Snowed, then snowed on top of it and immediately the sleet fell all night on top of it and one warm day and tonight back into the deep freeze for the next week. What used to be snow out there is now ice. Awaiting the arrival of the stuff that iced in Dallas today.



Followed by a lovely trip up the East coast. Hot damn !!


----------



## GENECOP

Customer called told me about the frozen main....I went on YouTube, some guy dug up one end of his frozen main, cut it, exposing one end, his freeze was under his driveway, so he filled a bucket with warm water, took a piece of pex, hooked it up to a small pump, and shot the warm water into the freeze while using the pex as a battering ram, he said he went through 10 ' in about 20 minutes.....I had a different situation, my plumber and I went to the house, the main was in the garage. We removed the meter, there was an angle stop, valve so accessing into the pipe would not have worked, so we cut the main about 6 inches above the floor and QUICKLY installed a new valve....with the valve open I slid a fish tape in to determine how far in the freeze was, we hit ice at about 6'.....I then hooked a piece of 3/8" clear plastic hose to the fish tape, I kept the hose about 1" back from the end of the fish tape...since the water was out at the house we went to the boiler room, and found a 35 gallon indirect WH...we filled a 5 gallon bucket, using my tile saw pump we hooked up the 3/8" hose, slid the fish tape in with the hose attached, and started to pump the hot water in....Pushing the fish tape little by little it began to move in.....after about 20 minutes and 15 gallons of hot water we went through about 6' of ice...all of a sudden we had a gusher, I was working the plug, my buddy was working the fish tape, when he got a face full of ice water he panicked and tried to close our new valve without pulling the setup out...I yelled, pull the tape out, the lightbulb went on, he yanked it back out, closed the valve, re sweat the top of valve to the main, and left a HAPPPY customer......I was skeptical about the process, but I am telling you it worked great....


----------



## BrotherBart

billb3 said:


> 5 months to hugging the  air conditioner for relief time



It is self feeding. And has a thermostat. And no need to cut/split/stack electrons.


----------



## jatoxico

Been a brutal February, don't remember seeing so many single digit temps. Yesterday's warm snap was the first time I was able to chop the ice at the end of the drive and get some runoff. Not that the temps stayed above freezing very long before dropping back down.

Anyway hang on Dix, another couple weeks and it will turn.


----------



## BrotherBart

GENECOP said:


> I was skeptical about the process, but I am telling you it worked great....



The two most useful sites on the Internet. Youtube and hearth.com.


----------



## Dix

jatoxico said:


> Been a brutal February, don't remember seeing so many single digit temps. Yesterday's warm snap was the first time I was able to chop the ice at the end of the drive and get some runoff. Not that the temps stayed above freezing very long before dropping back down.
> 
> Anyway hang on Dix, another couple weeks and it will turn.



Says he who went south


----------



## jatoxico

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Says he who went south



We had to wear pants the first day on the island! WTH?


----------



## Hogwildz

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> First one that complains about the heat is getting sucker punched !!


Man, I'm sweating just thinking about it.


----------



## Dix

jatoxico said:


> We had to wear pants the first day on the island! WTH?



Shut up, J !!



This puppy's going to the 'Nook, I have no doubt !


----------



## DougA

Just so you know - as soon as the warm weather comes, so will the flooding.  It's been a long frigid winter and will be followed by a cold wet Spring.

Thought I would cheer you up.  Wood stoves don't float very well either. 

I'm outa here before the snowballs come flying at me.


----------



## jatoxico

Somebody needs a hug! I find scotch provides relief as well.


----------



## Dix

DougA said:


> Just so you know - as soon as the warm weather comes, so will the flooding.  It's been a long frigid winter and will be followed by a cold wet Spring.
> 
> Thought I would cheer you up.  Wood stoves don't float very well either.
> 
> I'm outa here before the snowballs come flying at me.



At this point, I'd take the rain. It just needs to go away.

PS ... I don't flood


----------



## Dix

jatoxico said:


> Somebody needs a hug! I find scotch provides relief as well.



Hug this.

White wine on the rocks is the way to go


----------



## Simonkenton

Still have enough wood to heat the house for 8 more months. Winters like this are why I have a wood stove.
The Rennai tankless water heater in the crawl space froze up last week, put an electric heater down there for 8 hours and got my hot water back.
I like to battle the winter with my wood stove.


----------



## Hogwildz

When it's 90something degrees, you can be I'll be bitching a fit! Cause I can!


----------



## Dix

Hogwildz said:


> When it's 90something degrees, you can be I'll be bitching a fit! Cause I can!



We'll allow this, Hogs. On Many levels


----------



## Dix

Simonkenton said:


> Still have enough wood to heat the house for 8 more months. Winters like this are why I have a wood stove.
> The Rennai tankless water heater in the crawl space froze up last week, put an electric heater down there for 8 hours and got my hot water back.
> I like to battle the winter with my wood stove.



Well pump at the barn froze up last week ... we did the same thing.

What a witch it was !


----------



## RAVinMetrowest

jatoxico said:


> Somebody needs a hug! I find scotch provides relief as well.


Never drank so much vodka in my life.....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe...

Dixie, Dixie, Dixie.......
It's still winter Babe, you ought to know what your getting yourself into living out there....
Before you know it the flowers will be popping out....... And by the way, why aren't you 3 years out with good dry wood?
You know better......


----------



## Charles1981

Kitchen sink line frozen other day. I wasn't heating the room below. Thankfully turned on the baseboard in that room and said deck it and turned on all the baseboard and it thawed out in about 3 hours. Stove just can't support -22F without some supplemental heat. Oh well alot to ask of a medium sized stove for 2100sqft.


----------



## edyit

As Water Superintendent here in the great white frozen north I can say I'm sick of this winter. Been here for 38 years and this is one of the longest consistently cold snaps I can recall. Heating the home hasn't been an issue...



GENECOP said:


> Frozen pipes everywhere, unfroze a customers main the other day, welding co wanted 1100, I got creative and did it, 6 ' of ice in a 3/4" main, did it from inside the house, new trick...



this has been my nightmare this season. frost line is down 5 feet plus. we actually have a "jetter" unit to use on lines we can't get continuity with the welder. fun stuff, 1 more month to go, I keep telling myself, 1 more month to go.


----------



## Chimney Smoke

I've been above freezing one day in the past month - on Sunday last weekend.  This morning I woke up to -25 air temp.  There's been so much snow and slush on the lakes I haven't even been icefishing in over a month.


----------



## jimdrea

I'm with you.4 feet of snow on the ground, minus 2 without the wind chill today. Thank God I bought my stove last year,73 degree inside. half a cord of 2 year old oak left.


----------



## hamsey

RAVinMetrowest said:


> Never drank so much vodka in my life.....



+1

Lets just get the record and be done with it!


----------



## mass_burner

I had the flu, but then all the snow hit. Despite that, I was doing okay. But after being up on the roof 3 times in the last 5 days for 3 hours each time-- I getting there. Now I'm worried about the deck.

That's a 6' slider.


----------



## jharkin

You are not alone. I have a bucket in the dining room and figure Ive put in at least 60 hours work and probably moved something insane like 20 tons of snow over the last month.   A week ago it was up to my waist in the yard even between the drifts, and the snwoblower piles where so high I could stand on them and touch the roof.

-13F this morning.
5 inches tonight!


----------



## Bobbin

I don't tend to grouse too much about things beyond my control.  Weather is one of them, but sign me up to the "winter weary club", too.  When I was a kid I always used to hope for an "early spring" so maybe I could have my birthday party outdoors... spring never comes _that_ early.    And it damn sure won't this year!

I can't believe how much snow we have on the ground right now.  The good thing is that it insulates plants and provides an insulating buffer against the unrelenting cold.  The downside is that it sits, unmelted atop rooves and awaiting the first rain which it will eagerly absorb and retain, increasing the load on said rooves.  Roof collapses are increasingly common in New England, and deaths from roof clearing accidents are increasing.  Let's hope for a break soon... and gentle, gradual increase in temperatures that allow the snowpack to dwindle away harmlessly!

It _will _melt away and in the next heat wave (which will arrive) we'll marvel at how much snow and how cold it was. 

(I time my forced marches.  Yesterday I set out on my forced march at 9AM; it was 24, upon my return, 75 minutes later, it was 20.  Today, I'll shoot for later afternoon and the predicted high... 15-18.  I'll be fully suited up... sporting the balaclava and walking more briskly than usual, no doubt)


----------



## BrotherBart

4 inch snow. One day break. 8 inch snow immediately followed by sleet all night. Equals compressed down to 4 inches of snice that my old 170 pound self can walk on without making a dent in it.

This stuff gonna be on the ground a long time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

One more week till normal winter temps.


----------



## hamsey

Seasoned Oak said:


> One more week till normal winter temps.



Promise?


----------



## Warm_in_NH

This was taken in CT on Sunday while we were shoveling 6" of heavy slop wearing pants and T shirts. Got just above freezing, full sun, felt great!
Even convinced my mom who moved up from FL this fall to join us. She was shocked at the heat from the sun and reflection off the snow, even unzipped her coat!

Here in CT, well start seeing more days like this very soon, in NH, it'll be another month at least.

Good news is I think I over estimated my wood use from last year and have very large stacks left for this year. Could be the week in Antigua, and extended stays in CT this winter too that are keeping the stacks tall while the propane runs... At this point, all is good, plenty of either fuel left to make it to A/C season!


----------



## hamsey

Warm_in_NH said:


> Here in CT, well start seeing more days like this very soon.



Promise!


----------



## begreen

RAVinMetrowest said:


> Never drank so much vodka in my life.....


Have you ever tried Nemiroff's  honey pepper vodka? It is fantastic and just the right stuff for cold weather. I discovered it after getting rain soaked in Kiev and ducking into a tavern to warm up. It's flavor is from a unique blend of vodka infused with herbs and a touch of honey + pepper. I'm going to send a bottle to my SIL who's frozen in Marblehead. Production is limited so this can be hard to find, but if you do, you'll be happy you found it. 
http://www.wineanthology.com/p-2821-nemiroff-honey-pepper-vodka.aspx


----------



## edyit

Will have to try and find some of that. Got about a 1/2 bottle of Eagle Rare 17 year old single barrel just calling my name.


----------



## DAKSY

I, too, have had enough of this Northeast winter.
Average temps round here for this month are at 12.7. Tied for the 5th coldest Feb on record.
After what they're forecasting for the rest of this week, we may get to 4th place at 12.4.
Gawdawfaul cold  after about 6 FEET of snow. I have been shovelling my A$$ off just from the drifting
snow blowing off the lake & THAT'S on the LEEWARD side of the house.
Fortunately, I picked THIS past fall to have my old Craftsman snowblower completely gone through by
one of my small-engine repair friends. It definitely got a workout.
It's time to put it away & burn fossil fuels in the 14 Wethead.
As far as the liquids go, coffee & more coffee with an occasional Dark Hot Chocolate out of the Keurig.
Drank WAY to much of the distilled/brewed/fermented stuff back in the day.


----------



## eclecticcottage

DH had to take the LP torpedo heater over to the rental and heat the crawl space to defrost the pipes today.  Even have heat tape-just one spot right where it comes out of the ground froze.  Glad it's defrosted now.

We have ONE little part of our stacks accessible right now because of major drifting.  I'm over getting to the stacks.  We've got plenty enough wood on them, it's just hard to reach.  Even the "accessible" portion means climbing through a 3' drift.

Dixie, check out NYSERDA's site-you might qualify for a free door blower test if you're interested.  Good way to find leaks and sealant is cheap.  We hit a low of 49 in the house last year during the vortex and made it to the 50s more times than I'd like to count.  We did the test in the fall (never did get our report, but whatever) and found plenty of leaks that we sealed.  Been in the 60s and 70s this year-even accidently made it to 83 the other day when it was in the 20's (not used to all that heat lol).

Not looking forward to spring.  It'll be a long cool one for sure-once it starts to warm up enough they'll pull the (lake erie) ice boom (hold the ice back on the lake) and send the ice down our way and drop the temps all over again.


----------



## begreen

If you can't lick 'em, join 'em.


----------



## ironpony

I gave up last year and am in the process of cashing out everything. Last winter for me here, Next one will be here


----------



## Bobbin

I've been bravely continuing my walking regimen, but it's taken a great deal of intestinal fortitude to suit up and head on out on every available opportunity.  I believe getting "suited up" is half the battle.  Once I'm out there and trukkin' along I'm OK, it's the getting out there that's tough...

I can see the maple trees beginning to take on the rosey glow, but the buds sure aren't swelling!  We've had to move the bird feeders closer to the house and they're _jammed _from sunrise to sunset.  We even reload them when it's been really cold; I'm amazed at how the little tykes survive these temperatures.  Amazing.

I know it will "break", but WOW! nearly every day this month has been below average.  I think we've officially cracked 32 twice so far.  (it will break, it will break, it will break... )


----------



## Warm_in_NH

I just realized that I'm behind on getting my sap lines set up. All the cold and snow had me not realizing that sugaring could be starting as soon as next week here! (I hope)


----------



## DBNH22

ironpony said:


> I gave up last year and am in the process of cashing out everything. Last winter for me here, Next one will be here
> 
> View attachment 154678




Almost every winter the thought of packing up and leaving New England creeps into my mind but then Spring Summer and Fall come and I remember that there's no place on earth I'd rather be during those months than New England, more specifically Maine and NH.  Besides not all winters here are as bad as the last two.  I remember New Years day about 4-5 years ago my wife and I went to York Beach and actually walked on the beach because it was so mild.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

ironpony said:


> I gave up last year and am in the process of cashing out everything. Last winter for me here, Next one will be here
> 
> View attachment 154678



Felt odd watching the superbowl on an outside projector screen, pulling my beers out of a cooler full of ice, listening to the waves crash in the background while in Antigua this year. I'm not sure you're going to like it.


----------



## Bobbin

York Beach? the Banana Belt of Maine!  I know it well; always pack a trowel and a plastic bag when the dog and I visit! 

The thing about New England is that you _think _you have to "suffer" a bit to really appreciate the entire year's worth of seasons.  You don't! you simply have to accept that it can be numbingly cold and sometimes inconvenient... and dress accordingly!  Lol. 

I stalwartly maintain that dressing appropriately and making yourself sally forth to "take the air" daily is the way to fight the winter "blues" and keep yourself vital!  The way I see it, you can sit in your house, feel confined, and grouse, _OR! _you can "suit up", make an effort to go outdoors and be part of winter and watch for signs of coming "spring".  They're everywhere at this time of year, but if you don't make the effort to look for them you'll never see them.  It's 18 here and I'm about to put in my 4 mile forced march.  It "sucks" more right now that it will when I'm underway. 

I believe, I believe, I believe...       (I really do!)


----------



## DBNH22

Bobbin said:


> York Beach? the Banana Belt of Maine!  I know it well; always pack a trowel and a plastic bag when the dog and I visit!
> 
> The thing about New England is that you _think _you have to "suffer" a bit to really appreciate the entire year's worth of seasons.  You don't! you simply have to accept that it can be numbingly cold and sometimes inconvenient... and dress accordingly!  Lol.
> 
> I stalwartly maintain that dressing appropriately and making yourself sally forth to "take the air" daily is the way to fight the winter "blues" and keep yourself vital!  The way I see it, you can sit in your house, feel confined, and grouse, _OR! _you can "suit up", make an effort to go outdoors and be part of winter and watch for signs of coming "spring".  They're everywhere at this time of year, but if you don't make the effort to look for them you'll never see them.  It's 18 here and I'm about to put in my 4 mile forced march.  It "sucks" more right now that it will when I'm underway.
> 
> I believe, I believe, I believe...       (I really do!)





I don't sit around in the house 24-7 in the winter.  I do try to make the most of it.  But personally I find the capacity for enjoyment in winter in New England pales in comparison to the capacity for enjoyment in the summer.  I grew up in NH but don't ice skate, ski, snowmobile, snowboard etc etc etc  My view of winter in New England is that it's the price that must be paid to live in and enjoy New England from April to mid October.   Some people grow up in a place, can't wait to leave and then they do.  Others grow up in a place and know that they can never leave because that place is part of their DNA and they'd be lost somewhere else.  It may be a love hate relationship with NE winter and the rest of the year but New England is in my DNA.


----------



## firefighterjake

Bobbin said:


> Y. . .
> 
> I stalwartly maintain that dressing appropriately and making yourself sally forth to "take the air" daily is the way to fight the winter "blues" and keep yourself vital!  The way I see it, you can sit in your house, feel confined, and grouse, _OR! _you can "suit up", make an effort to go outdoors and be part of winter and watch for signs of coming "spring".  They're everywhere at this time of year, but if you don't make the effort to look for them you'll never see them.  It's 18 here and I'm about to put in my 4 mile forced march.  It "sucks" more right now that it will when I'm underway.
> 
> I believe, I believe, I believe...       (I really do!)



Winter used to seem veryyyyyyyyyyyyy long to me . . . then I got into snowmobiling . . . now it sometimes seems awfully short depending on the snow conditions. 

For my wife who does not get outside and do any winter time activities the winter always seems quite long . . . one reason why we were in the habit of going south every year for a few years. Didn't do that last year or this year due to money we spent on the home . . . figures . . . last winter seemed to drag on forever and this winter has just been very cold and very snowy. If we go next south next year we'll probably be guaranteed a short, warm winter.


----------



## hamsey

Jake, Maybe we can all pitch in and get some plane tickets for you next year


----------



## firefighterjake

hamsey said:


> Jake, Maybe we can all pitch in and get some plane tickets for you next year



Honestly . . . I don't need 'em . . . my wife might though . . . and Dixie . . . definitely Dixie!


----------



## Warm_in_NH

If you look closely at the pile of snow, you'll see the tiki torch is starting to reveal itself again! We're getting there!


----------



## TX-L

-6 last night, -10 tonight, 0 tomorrow and Saturday nights.  And the beat goes on...  I'm used to it, actually.

Snowmobiling tomorrow, "Old Dog" (vintage sled) show and ride on Saturday, Old Dog races on Sunday.  I was invited to snowshoe hike a mountain in the Adirondacks on Sunday as well, but will opt for the races instead; I don't think I can do the 10 mile round tripper up a peak and back down.  See, there is a lot to do during the winter if one applies oneself!  Embrace it while you can.


----------



## BrotherBart

Night before last was 18 degrees, 1 degree, below normal and it snowed again last night. Third snow storm in 10 days. Really, really tired of this stuff and setting temp records. I was tired of stove tending by Thanksgiving, as usual.

Air conditioners ya just plug in and they are self feeding.


----------



## Dix

I'll take that ticket 

Weatherman puts us into the 40's next week !


----------



## Dix

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Dixie, Dixie, Dixie.......
> It's still winter Babe, you ought to know what your getting yourself into living out there....
> Before you know it the flowers will be popping out....... And by the way, why aren't you 3 years out with good dry wood?
> You know better......



Babe 'Dis.

IF I could get to the back stacks, I would. I'm not falling on ice at 10 PM, and having no one around to save my frozen self


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Babe 'Dis.



Heck a Texan would have called ya "sugar". 

Sugar.


----------



## hamsey

firefighterjake said:


> If we go next south next year we'll probably be guaranteed a short, warm winter.



Sorry, Ticket is for Jake only for reason quoted above.


----------



## Jags

Dix - I'm with ya.  -15 this morning.  Tired of it.  We didn't get blasted by the snow like you folks, but it has been darned cold for a long time.  More than a month of 15+ degrees below normal with a rare break.


----------



## velvetfoot

The cross county skiing has been great.


----------



## gzecc

Bobbin said:


> I don't tend to grouse too much about things beyond my control.  Weather is one of them, but sign me up to the "winter weary club", too.  When I was a kid I always used to hope for an "early spring" so maybe I could have my birthday party outdoors... spring never comes _that_ early.    And it damn sure won't this year!
> 
> I can't believe how much snow we have on the ground right now.  The good thing is that it insulates plants and provides an insulating buffer against the unrelenting cold.  The downside is that it sits, unmelted atop rooves and awaiting the first rain which it will eagerly absorb and retain, increasing the load on said rooves.  Roof collapses are increasingly common in New England, and deaths from roof clearing accidents are increasing.  Let's hope for a break soon... and gentle, gradual increase in temperatures that allow the snowpack to dwindle away harmlessly!
> 
> It _will _melt away and in the next heat wave (which will arrive) we'll marvel at how much snow and how cold it was.
> 
> (I time my forced marches.  Yesterday I set out on my forced march at 9AM; it was 24, upon my return, 75 minutes later, it was 20.  Today, I'll shoot for later afternoon and the predicted high... 15-18.  I'll be fully suited up... sporting the balaclava and walking more briskly than usual, no doubt)


 
Also think it insulates the GD ticks that spread lyme. After the miserable winter of 95 we had the worst tick season.


----------



## JustWood

Pretty normal winter for here. With Lake Erie froze over it will be a long spring. Just like ice cubes in a drink prolongs the chill.


----------



## valuman

I used to have to begin battling a tendency toward winter depression right after the leaves fell in October and those cold northwest winds began to blow. Once I learned to get my butt outside to enjoy the fall and winter weather, life changed for me and I would not want to move back to Florida, where I grew up. I love the northern New England winters now and April has become one of my least favorite months of the year.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

That's one cold wave on Nantucket!


----------



## Knots

I was in NC last week.  Tuesday there was an inch and wild-eyed terror seen among the populace. 

Wednesday night there was 4.5" of wet stuff in between R-D and Greensboro.  The local news guy described the roads as "impassable".   Local news woman said the "bitter cold" (27F) was affecting cars. 

In fairness - no one even has all-season tires there, just summer slicks.  There were accidents everywhere.

This semi outside my hotel window tried for an hour Thursday morning to get out of his parking spot.  He just couldn't hit the rocking motion on the forward movement.  Called it quits for the day.  Friday morning things had frozen up, but he tried again.  Got 50 yards forward and called it quits again.  Slicks...


----------



## mass_burner

Here in SE Mass we're 5" away from the all-time record in snow fall. The record was set back in '94, that was the year I moved here from LA.


----------



## hamsey

Mass, What are they predicting for you this weekend? After everything you guys have been through it would be nice to get the record. I believe we got the coldest February since record keeping began 110 year ago in CT.


----------



## Knots

hamsey said:


> Mass, What are they predicting for you this weekend? After everything you guys have been through it would be nice to get the record. I believe we got the coldest February since record keeping began 110 year ago in CT.


Sunday night: 1-3" in SW Maine.  3-5" in NE Mass.

Rain on Wednesday here.  I started digging a run-off trench through the snow bank.  The driveway is like one big bowl of compressed snow.


----------



## eclecticcottage

JustWood said:


> With Lake Erie froze over it will be a long spring. Just like ice cubes in a drink prolongs the chill.



THIS.  As soon as they release that ever loving ice boom...all that ice comes floating our way and drops the temps here to 20-30 degrees below inland temps.


----------



## Dix

eclecticcottage said:


> Dixie, check out NYSERDA's site-you might qualify for a free door blower test if you're interested.  Good way to find leaks and sealant is cheap.  We hit a low of 49 in the house last year during the vortex and made it to the 50s more times than I'd like to count.  We did the test in the fall (never did get our report, but whatever) and found plenty of leaks that we sealed.  Been in the 60s and 70s this year-even accidently made it to 83 the other day when it was in the 20's (not used to all that heat lol).
> .



Sorry, been other wise occupied. Leaks aren't an issue. Because I was other wise occupied, I fell asleep with the air shut down 1/2 way on the PE. It burned out over night.

Twas a fun morning


----------



## mass_burner

hamsey said:


> Mass, What are they predicting for you this weekend? After everything you guys have been through it would be nice to get the record. I believe we got the coldest February since record keeping began 110 year ago in CT.


Tonight, 3-7", Tuesday night, too earl to tell, but at least 4". So its a done deal with this weather pattern.


----------



## eclecticcottage

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Sorry, been other wise occupied. Leaks aren't an issue. Because I was other wise occupied, I fell asleep with the air shut down 1/2 way on the PE. It burned out over night.
> 
> Twas a fun morning



Gotcha.  I missed a reload a bit ago when it was like 1 outside.  The VF kicked on and it wasn't terribly warm in here.  We hit 49 with the stove going last year due to leaks.  Not fun.


----------



## Dix

The current melting is ridiculous ... especially knowing it's all going to freeze.

Shoot me now.

Still haven't touched the cord on the back deck, but I think it's coming real soon !


----------



## BrotherBart

Yeah. Raining here but tomorrow they say late in the day snow starts on top of this stuff and all they say now is "significant".


----------



## begreen

I was looking at my sister's weather coming up. She's on the NC/SC border. In a day the weather is forecast to go from 72F to 32F in a matter of hours. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

40s and sunny all next week here in Central Pa  .............All this a memory.


----------



## drz1050

More snow here today, oh joy


----------



## DougA

We got 4" of new snow yesterday, then sleet and rain, so now it's not hard enough for the small dog to walk on top but the big dog (&me) crunch though. Stuff like this is a huge PITA to plow on the driveway. Even with 4WD, the Kubota will take half the morning to plow it.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

We're getting 2/3" to death now. Just enough to be a pita every other day.

I've given up on my paths to the ladders and compost, I'll let them melt out in the spring. Just keeping the ones to the stacks and the essential loop for the dog open now. 

It's not that there's a lot of snow (but none of it has melted since Dec.) It's just winning the battle now. I'm tired of snow blowing for an hour every other day.


----------



## ironpony

waiting on 6" or so tonite. St Croix is not coming soon enough............I am being tested, maybe punished is a better way of looking at it. Going to my happy place now.


----------



## firefighterjake

Snowmobiling this past month has been great . . . looking forward to hopefully several weeks of spring riding this month.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Global warming at its finest


----------



## begreen

Yes, actually. Remember that other parts of the world are seeing record warm temps, including parts of the arctic, the US west coast and AK.

http://www.weather.com/news/news/nasa-cold-snaps-global-warming-20130129


----------



## BrotherBart

Anybody that doesn't think the climate is changing, ain't paying attention.


----------



## eclecticcottage

I *tried* to break into the closer stacks this week.  Snow still up to my knees in the least snowy access point. I've got to post a pic, it's so stupid.  We have about 1/3 cord up by the house in 2x4 racks we built.  They are 8' long and maybe 7' high.  Full of wood.  And one big drift is covering the better part of one up to about 5-6' high.  So much for having wood close to the house, even if it was top covered it's got to be full of moisture at this point, sitting in a snow bank!


----------



## kniffin50

Every time I go outside I'm up on the roof cleaning it or snowplowing the paths to woodpile or chicken coop.Shovel in one hand ice chopper in the other.And this is after spending long hrs. plowing. I'VE HAD IT


----------



## Warm_in_NH

NOT part of the plan.....

Hoping it will be fully functional tomorrow with new belts properly adjusted. Fresh grease n oil. Hoping.


----------



## Bobbin

We've gotten 4-6" more in the past two snows.  Not too bad.  It was nice and warm today (40s) but will refreeze and stay frozen for a few more days.  We're about out of wood, so it's a nightly fire and "cheap oil" for the remainder of the season but that's OK.  My forced marches have continued and today I took my hat and gloves off!

Bird feeder is crowded and I've seen some signs of avian courtship, too.  The red maple is covered with buds and they're brightening up... amazing what more hours of sunshine can do!  We're still a long way from snowdrops or a crocus and I'm well sick of shovelling dog piles and winging them into the snowy hinterland, but it's already turned and we're heading for spring!


----------



## Dix

I spent  an hour this morning freeing up the cord on the back deck, removed snow & ice from the deck, and the rubber roofing covering said cord. As the temps drop tonight, I didn't want the roofing frozen to the deck so it couldn't be lifted.Pulled as much as I could from the closer stacks (more like piles now , man they took a hit Jan - Feb ), because I'm going to have a sea of ice tomorrow morning 

Made the mistake of taking Murphy outside this morning in my Mudd Ruckers ... huge mistake, all ice, and Mudd Ruckers have NO traction. Went back to the insulated Wolverine's with leather bottoms, glad I re waterproofed them this past weekend 

40's next week, I'll believe it when I see it !!


----------



## saskwoodburner

I think the battle with mother nature is going to be over here, shortly. It's currently -18 C, dropping to -30 C overnight, and smooth sailing after that with nothing colder than -10 C at night/near melting daytime for a few weeks (they say).

 Apparently the dart board they use to predict weather is broken again. Still better than what we've been having, but I'm tiring of this white cold stuff.


----------



## BrotherBart

The forecast for next week in the fifties and sunny looks great. The nowcast sucks.


----------



## jatoxico

Bobbin said:


> Bird feeder is crowded and I've seen some signs of avian courtship, too.  The red maple is covered with buds and they're brightening up... *amazing what more hours of sunshine can do*!



It will really pick up when we change the clocks.


----------



## begreen

Here's wishing you all a successful meltdown soon. Enough is enough. This boot 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 is reserved for the first fool in August that says he can't wait for winter to start.


----------



## Dix

begreen said:


> Here's wishing you all a successful meltdown soon. Enough is enough. This boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 155223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is reserved for the first fool in August that says he can't wait for winter to start.




*Reserves first dibs*


----------



## BrotherBart

No kidding BG. Five minutes ago the forecaster started using the word "significant" starting at midnight.


----------



## begreen

Yeah, my sister's place hit 83F today. Freezing there tomorrow night. Psycho weather.


----------



## Dix

jatoxico said:


> It will really pick up when we change the clocks.



You be quiet. You ran away and went South.

No quarter given


----------



## begreen

firefighterjake said:


> Snowmobiling this past month has been great . . . looking forward to hopefully several weeks of spring riding this month.


Good to hear you are making the best of it Jake. I like what these dads set up.

and this one too:


----------



## gzecc

Had to use my tractor with the plow on it to move water (from the rain and melt) from one part of my driveway to another. One sewer line is frozen preventing water from going down and therefore backing up into my garage. Never thought I'd have to use the tractor like that! Also had to use a sledge and a chisel to unblock the other drain into the street.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

gzecc said:


> Had to use my tractor with the plow on it to move water (from the rain and melt) from one part of my driveway to another. One sewer line is frozen preventing water from going down and therefore backing up into my garage. Never thought I'd have to use the tractor like that! Also had to use a sledge and a chisel to unblock the other drain into the street.



Today's chore is to get everything in the garage up on blocks. Grade is all wrong, big melts mean a big mess every spring. But that's okay! It means I'm hopeful things will start to melt soon!


----------



## Bobbin

Those half pipes are the _balls!_  Audible guffaws watching the kids' delight in "shootin' the rapids"; there didn't appear to be a single spleeny, whiney one in the pack.  Winter may be hanging on longer than I'd hoped for but properly suited up and being outdoors for some fun makes the wait a little easier.  "Properly suited up" is key.  I worry about kids who don't have the gear to make outdoor winter play comfortable.

Umm... I don't see how changing the clocks is going to affect the amount of sun that bathes the earth, however.  All it will do is change the calibration of the clocks in our homes.  Personally? I don't care 2 straws about "daylight savings", I get out of bed at 4:30AM no matter the month.  In June I get up with the sun, in December I get up in the dark.  In June I am in bed while it's still light outside, in December I go to bed in the dark.  No big deal either way.  (don't call me long after 7:30PM, however, but I'm always cheerful at 4:45AM!)


----------



## kniffin50

Had enough yet?


----------



## jatoxico

Another 6-10 today, yeah I've had enough.


----------



## Dix

Furiously protecting my cord on the back deck. I can't get to the stacks, too much ice. 

I'll be salting said deck before the temps drop and the salt is useless


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> Anybody that doesn't think the climate is changing, ain't paying attention.


These two graphics put into perspective how odd this year is for the eastern US as compared to the rest of the Northern Hemisphere. The arctic trend is not encouraging.


----------



## firefighterjake

Bobbin said:


> Those half pipes are the _balls!_  Audible guffaws watching the kids' delight in "shootin' the rapids"; there didn't appear to be a single spleeny, whiney one in the pack.  Winter may be hanging on longer than I'd hoped for but properly suited up and being outdoors for some fun makes the wait a little easier.  "Properly suited up" is key.  I worry about kids who don't have the gear to make outdoor winter play comfortable.
> 
> Umm... I don't see how changing the clocks is going to affect the amount of sun that bathes the earth, however.  All it will do is change the calibration of the clocks in our homes.  Personally? I don't care 2 straws about "daylight savings", I get out of bed at 4:30AM no matter the month.  In June I get up with the sun, in December I get up in the dark.  In June I am in bed while it's still light outside, in December I go to bed in the dark.  No big deal either way.  (don't call me long after 7:30PM, however, but I'm always cheerful at 4:45AM!)



Haha . . . I knew there was a reason I liked you. 

I'm a morning person as well . . . typically up around 4-5 a.m. without the alarm clock . . . a bit later in the warmer months when I know I don't have to get the fire going.

As mentioned though . . . after 8 p.m. if someone is calling the house there better be someone dead or dying. I have been known to climb into bed around 7:30 p.m., although more typically I go to bed around 10 p.m.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> Anybody that doesn't think the climate is changing, ain't paying attention.


I know its changing ,but i was kinda hoping we would get some of the warming part.


----------



## hamsey

Seasoned Oak said:


> I know its changing ,but i was kinda hoping we would get some of the warming part.



After all they do call it global *WARMING*. Maybe they should change it to global cooling


----------



## Seasoned Oak

hamsey said:


> After all they do call it global *WARMING*. Maybe they should change it to global cooling


It really is warming ,but its regional, we happen to be getting arctic air which is being replaced in the arctic with warm air from the pacific, in my uneducated opinion.


----------



## Bobbin

Thanks Jake! I realize that "morning people" are a select few.  I regularly see customers at 6 AM... fishermen who need work on their Grundens or who let me know the curtains on their boats needs a "fix".  My world is populated with people who start work early, and being available and convenient keeps _my business viable! _And I have to tell you, I love wrapping it up by 2-3PM.  Also, I love working Thursday-Sunday; in a tourist town I'd rather be "off" mid-week, weekends are vastly over-rated!


----------



## Dix

Saint Wesley Of Plow arrived *happy dance*


----------



## BrotherBart

The Virginia Department of Transportation has a website that displays a map overlaid with the GPS location of each plow truck in the state. I can see that they are down there piling the stuff across the end of my 1,300 foot downhill driveway for me to have to go down and dig out of the way tomorrow. 

Again.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> The Virginia Department of Transportation has a website that displays a map overlaid with the GPS location of each plow truck in the state. I can see that they are down there piling the stuff across the end of my 1,300 foot downhill driveway for me to have to go down and dig out of the way tomorrow.
> 
> Again.



I feel your pain.

I got lucky. Wesley plows the local roads, AND lives next door. A win / win for me, as I keep an eye on their house when they go away for weekends, etc.

Most, are not so lucky.


----------



## jatoxico

BrotherBart said:


> The Virginia Department of Transportation has a website that displays a map overlaid with the GPS location of each plow truck in the state. *I can see that they are down there piling the stuff across the end of my 1,300 foot downhill driveway for me to have to go down and dig out of the way tomorrow*.
> 
> Again.



Just got back from outside after telling plow guys that do neighbors driveway that he can't push all their snow in front of my mail box and leave it there. Last week it was the other neighbors plow guy (gal actually).

Funny thing is I used to do both their driveways with the snowblower (both older couples) but one got funny about it, guess they didn't feel comfortable and I found out the other has a son around the corner younger than me so I'm out. Now I have to stand out in the cold and tell their guys how to plow, can't win. Too bad because they both complain about the lousy job they do.


----------



## BrotherBart

The road ends at an intersection and then becomes my driveway so they pile it all in front of the drive. Got tired of it after 30 years and took a little delivery this November.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

People all over the northeast paying someone to push snow from in front of their place ,to in front of their neighbors place.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> The road ends at an intersection and then becomes my driveway so they pile it all in front of the drive. Got tired of it after 30 years and took a little delivery this November.
> 
> View attachment 155301


Thats some expensive revenge,,,,but sweet.................................


----------



## BrotherBart

Bought it to rebuild the driveway. The second day I had it I drove it down to the road getting a feel for it. A neighbor walking by said "What do you need that for?". I said this and reached in the mailbox and tossed the mail in the loader bucket and headed back up the hill.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> The road ends at an intersection and then becomes my driveway so they pile it all in front of the drive. Got tired of it after 30 years and took a little delivery this November.
> 
> View attachment 155301




If I could borrow it, I would


----------



## begreen

BrotherBart said:


> The Virginia Department of Transportation has a website that displays a map overlaid with the GPS location of each plow truck in the state. I can see that they are down there piling the stuff across the end of my 1,300 foot downhill driveway for me to have to go down and dig out of the way tomorrow.
> 
> Again.


At least this year you have that nice secret weapon.


----------



## Knots

I can't wait to see what comes out of the snow banks this spring.   So far it looks like pieces of bumpers, broken snow plow parts, and enough returnable cans to make a mortgage payment!


----------



## hamsey

Seasoned Oak said:


> It really is warming ,but its regional, we happen to be getting arctic air which is being replaced in the arctic with warm air from the pacific, in my uneducated opinion.



I was just kidding. Here is a good read: http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2014/03/climate-change-cause-ice-age-europe.html


----------



## gzecc

jatoxico said:


> Just got back from outside after telling plow guys that do neighbors driveway that he can't push all their snow in front of my mail box and leave it there. Last week it was the other neighbors plow guy (gal actually).
> 
> Funny thing is I used to do both their driveways with the snowblower (both older couples) but one got funny about it, guess they didn't feel comfortable and I found out the other has a son around the corner younger than me so I'm out. Now I have to stand out in the cold and tell their guys how to plow, can't win. Too bad because they both complain about the lousy job they do.


 
Wow, this does sound like long Island that I remember. Almost like an "Everybody Loves Raymond" episode.


----------



## gzecc

Seasoned Oak said:


> People all over the northeast paying someone to push snow from in front of their place ,to in front of their neighbors place.


 
I had a town plow driver stop yesterday while I was plowing my driveway with my garden tractor. He said "if you leave snow in the street that causes an accident, the people can sue you" . Like I didn't realize this. Man, I can't wait to get out of NJ.


----------



## BrotherBart




----------



## jatoxico

gzecc said:


> Wow, this does sound like long Island that I remember. Almost like an "Everybody Loves Raymond" episode.



The woman who wanted me to stop explained to me that they are German (not sure how that factors in) and anyway they had plenty of food. Meanwhile the husband is at best wheel chair bound, I think he may be bedridden at this point. All of our house are higher than the road so uphill to the houses. If they needed emergency assistance or the boiler went out they would have been out of luck. Now that their daughter moved back in I'm sure _she'd_ love me to clear the driveway but knowing how Mom feels what can you do?

I do actually understand since I'm not great at accepting help from people either. Didn't argue, I figured I was causing her stress which is exactly the opposite of what I was trying to do.

Found the other neighbor guy down on the ground in the snow next to his car last year. He tried to drive the car down the un-plowed driveway to get the paper, fell half out of the car and could not pick himself up. Not sure how long he was out there but he was cold,wet and exhausted. I hauled him up and got him back in his car. Then used my Jeep to make his driveway passable. His son still doesn't come by.


----------



## firefighterjake

Knots said:


> I can't wait to see what comes out of the snow banks this spring.   So far it looks like pieces of bumpers, broken snow plow parts, and enough returnable cans to make a mortgage payment!




. . . and bodies . . . don't forget the bodies.


----------



## BrotherBart

jatoxico said:


> I figured I was causing her stress which is exactly the opposite of what I was trying to do.



No good deed will go un-punished.

Found that out in this neighborhood years ago.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

BrotherBart said:


> No good deed will go un-punished.
> 
> Found that out in this neighborhood years ago.


I once bought a backhoe after i got tired of my neighbor hiring heavy equipment to modify our shared driveway to his liking making it almost impossible for me to use. 
I used the machine for 5 years and sold it for more than i paid originally. Finally sold the place just to get away from the neighbor,and didnt he sell his soon after.


----------



## kennyp2339

DOING THE DIXIE EYED HUSTLE - Just screaming it out loudly makes me smile Spring will be here before we all know it, and then we will soon be complaining of the summer heat


----------



## Dix

kennyp2339 said:


> DOING THE DIXIE EYED HUSTLE - Just screaming it out loudly makes me smile Spring will be here before we all know it, and then we will soon be complaining of the summer heat



Ha ha  yep, it's great, until 1100 pounds of red headed mare at the end of your lead line decides to say "not today"


----------



## Hogwildz

In the 40's here. I'm sweating already, wha wha wha


----------



## kennyp2339

I've got a 8 pound chicken in the smoker outside, cutting up vegetables to put in the smoker on a few hours.. Made a nice steak on the grill for lunch


----------



## begreen

Bout time! I'm happy for ya'll. Mowers, start your engines.


----------



## jatoxico

Long ways off from mowing! Spent most of today chipping ice trying to clear the way for water to flow away from the house. Also removed a section of down spout and poured 2 gallons of hot water into it to get the 4' long block of ice out of it. Water is pouring off the roof but it was backing up against the house because of the blockage.

Had a minor leak in the screen porch due to ice damming. Noticed a lot of heaving too. Anywhere water penetrated through my asphalt driveway or concrete patio is lifted. Never seen it happen to this extent before. Tough winter.


----------



## brad wilton

in canada it's a national pastime groan about the weather  more popular then hockey didn't write groan but you get the idea


----------



## Dix

First time in more than a month that all the horses were turned out for the day, we were rotating 11 of them into 2 paddocks  (some do not play well with others  ). Some of the driveway is clear of ice, it's going to take a while for the rest of it.

Roof is almost clear. I have the same down spout issues as J going on. I'm pondering removing the gutters permanently .


----------



## Warm_in_NH

33 with spotty sun, dug my toe of my boot into some mud in the driveway,  did 2 miles out back in snow shoes but my top layer consisted of shorts and a T-chit. (Over the under armor)

You can feel the sun, snow conditions are changing for the first time, we're definitely rounding the corner!


View attachment 155463


Edit: 30 minutes later and it's snowing again. Ha.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Spring has arrived EARLY


----------



## Retired Guy

Seasoned Oak said:


> Spring has arrived EARLY


What is spring?


----------



## kniffin50

Warm_in_NH said:


> 33 with spotty sun, dug my toe of my boot into some mud in the driveway,  did 2 miles out back in snow shoes but my top layer consisted of shorts and a T-chit. (Over the under armor)
> 
> You can feel the sun, snow conditions are changing for the first time, we're definitely rounding the corner!
> 
> View attachment 155462
> View attachment 155463
> 
> 
> Edit: 30 minutes later and it's snowing again. Ha.


Nice pics,one of my favorite states to go to.


----------



## Dix

I let the PE go out today to clean the boost baffle, and clean out the ash.

I took a bucket full of ash out of the back of the box, easily 3 splits worth. Wondered why I was having a hard time relighting the stove, then I realized I was going from a cold start for the first time in 8 weeks


----------



## mass_burner

The fight continues, but the battle changes. Next up my deck. Not looking forward to it. That 10' pile is hiding my deck.


----------



## Dix




----------



## Wildo

We are gonna hit 40f this week.....First time since October.  Crap they changed the forecast and now 38 is it


----------



## drz1050

It was pretty warm here today... or at least felt that way. The sun was out, snow was melting a little bit.. maybe high 30s? Supposed to be in the 40s all next week


----------



## Warm_in_NH

The other sure sign of spring, snow fleas, tons of snow fleas everywhere!


----------



## firefighterjake

Pot holes and frost heaves . . . Spring cannot be far away now.


----------



## Knots

Mud season has begun.  Appears to be a good crop this year...


----------



## Dix

Wood consumption has taken a HUGE nose dive. I cleaned up the PE's hearth tonight, and filled to Barilla boxes with sweepings.

I need a life


----------



## Hogwildz

40's felt hot today. I might change my mind, and want more winter yet.... is that okay?


----------



## Dix

Hogwildz said:


> 40's felt hot today. I might change my mind, and want more winter yet.... is that okay?



NO.


----------



## Hogwildz

Well it is early yet, another snow storm or two could come through. A couple more for ol times sake.
I'm gonna be bitching like hell when its 90 in here!


----------



## Dix

Hogwildz said:


> Well it is early yet, another snow storm or two could come through. A couple more for ol times sake.
> I'm gonna be bitching like hell when its 90 in here!



 groan away. You're to far away for me to smack 

I have a clear path from the driveway to the house. The driveway is a frozen tundra (dirt)


----------



## Hogwildz

Think of the free refrigeration and ice cubes you can make for another month or so. Silver lining Dix, silver lining....


----------



## Hogwildz

I got plenty of wood to keep going & going & going....


----------



## ironpony

18+ inches o snow this April ..........


----------



## Whitepine2

Hogwildz said:


> I got plenty of wood to keep going & going & going....


HOG your piles pic's make me sick.  LOL LOL 

  P S As well as your attitude!


----------



## Hogwildz

Whitepine2 said:


> HOG your piles pic's make me sick.  LOL LOL
> 
> P S As well as your attitude!


I still have more to split and git in the barn yet. Then thinking of getting another load. Got a big open empty barn, what better to use it for than wood....
My attitude sucks as another pointed out. Don''t see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## Whitepine2

Hogwildz said:


> I still have more to split and git in the barn yet. Then thinking of getting another load. Got a big open empty barn, what better to use it for than wood....
> My attitude sucks as another pointed out. Don''t see that changing anytime soon.


Having a nice big barn is really nice it's the only thing I lack most all outside
storage.Have plenty of wood 80 acres and wood processor as well as
homemade rugged splitter but alas no storage like you. Very nice.


----------



## begreen

Think Boston got it bad? Capracotta Italy just set what is likely the all time record for 24hr snowfall. 100"!!






http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/10/europe/italy-possible-snow-record/index.html


----------



## Knots

begreen said:


> Think Boston got it bad? Capracotta Italy just set what is likely the all time record for 24hr snowfall. 100"!!



So they got our one-month snowfall in one shot.  At least they only had to clean-up once!


----------



## begreen

Not cleaned up yet. They can't even get out to clean it in a lot of places. That guy is standing next to a high second story window there.


----------



## Dix

Wowza, hope it melts quickly !!

Wore sneakers today, first time since December.

I can see the back stacks, and almost have a clear path to some of it . Still laying the ash from the stove on the layers of ice.

Waiting for the weather report, next week is not looking so lovely.


----------



## Dix

Hogwildz said:


> Think of the free refrigeration and ice cubes you can make for another month or so. Silver lining Dix, silver lining....



Hogs, that's a waste of a barn, IMHO 

Nice job !!


----------



## begreen

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Wowza, hope it melts quickly !!
> 
> Wore sneakers today, first time since December.
> 
> I can see the back stacks, and almost have a clear path to some of it . Still laying the ash from the stove on the layers of ice.
> 
> Waiting for the weather report, next week is not looking so lovely.


Good to hear there's progress. Hope all you see till next December are flurries.


----------



## Hogwildz

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Hogs, that's a waste of a barn, IMHO
> 
> Nice job !!


Waste? It's a huge wood shed! Other than wood, it just collects junk.
The previous owner had animals, and the floor is dirt with a half a foot of hay & manure.
If it only had concrete floor......


----------



## BrotherBart

And with wood you don't have to shovel crap out of the barn. Or feed the wood.


----------



## gzecc

gzecc said:


> Had to use my tractor with the plow on it to move water (from the rain and melt) from one part of my driveway to another. One sewer line is frozen preventing water from going down and therefore backing up into my garage. Never thought I'd have to use the tractor like that! Also had to use a sledge and a chisel to unblock the other drain into the street.


 
Ice blockage finally melted and the water has receeded. Was starting to think I had a collapsed drain line.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Next up..............flooding            Those ice filled drains wont help either.


----------



## jatoxico

This #$%@& winter . My driveway has pothole! Have the worst heaving I've ever seen and somehow I have a sink/pothole in my driveway WTH is that?


----------



## velvetfoot

Yeah, I had that, and the driveway wasn't that old.  I've been putting asphalt patch in there.


----------



## jatoxico

Could half understand if it was new-ish and maybe a void was left that finally let go. This a hole from outta nowhere on a driveway that's been down for 20 yrs or more. It's big too. Guess I'll fill it with gravel and patch it later in the year.


----------



## BrotherBart

Drop one or more unopened bags of concrete mix in it as needed.


----------



## jatoxico

That crossed my mind too, thinking it might stabilize this thing. The other day the wife drove over the section and the asphalt just dropped in. I don't know where the missing material went or if it will continue.

What do you think drop it it dry?


----------



## CaptSpiff

jatoxico said:


> The other day the wife drove over the section and the asphalt just dropped in. I don't know where the missing material went or if it will continue.



Do you know where your present cesspool is? Could this be an old abandoned one? Be careful.


----------



## jatoxico

CaptSpiff said:


> Do you know where your present cesspool is? Could this be an old abandoned one? Be careful.


That has also crossed my mind. Can't be too careful but I don't think that's it. I know where my current is and the overflow is supposed to be closer to the street and not under the drive. Driveway has not moved in the 50+ yrs since the house was built.

So far I've lost about 18" circle of asphalt about 10-12" at the deepest point I'd guess. But it started smaller and has been growing some even though we've been staying off it. Major heaving and freezing so during the recent thaw maybe flowing water displaced the underlay, I guess, maybe, IDK.


----------



## Dix

Hogwildz said:


> Waste? It's a huge wood shed! Other than wood, it just collects junk.
> The previous owner had animals, and the floor is dirt with a half a foot of hay & manure.
> If it only had concrete floor......



That's a huge waste of a barn


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> And with wood you don't have to shovel crap out of the barn. Or feed the wood.



The gratification is not the same


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> The gratification is not the same



Horsechit.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> Horsechit.




Liar


----------



## gzecc

jatoxico said:


> That has also crossed my mind. Can't be too careful but I don't think that's it. I know where my current is and the overflow is supposed to be closer to the street and not under the drive. Driveway has not moved in the 50+ yrs since the house was built.
> 
> So far I've lost about 18" circle of asphalt about 10-12" at the deepest point I'd guess. But it started smaller and has been growing some even though we've been staying off it. Major heaving and freezing so during the recent thaw maybe flowing water displaced the underlay, I guess, maybe, IDK.


 Sink holes are not uncommon on LI.
Hope it doesn' t swell.
http://www.newsday.com/long-island/sinkholes-open-up-across-li-after-record-rain-1.9063903


----------



## DougA

begreen said:


> Think Boston got it bad? Capracotta Italy just set what is likely the all time record for 24hr snowfall. 100"!!


Holy Smoly that is crazy.  I had to look up the location as I don't have every small Italian town committed to memory. I was expecting it to be in the far north, part of the Italian Alps but not south-east of Rome!!
When we drove through the Dolomites in mid Oct. a few years ago we hit a fair bit of snow on the highway and the ski runs were getting ready to open.

A few days ago we finally could walk on gravel on the driveway for the first time in months. That lasted one day and the gravel turned to mud.


----------



## Knots




----------



## dafattkidd

As all this snow is melting, it is revealing a lot of masonry work that I was hoping to postpone.  Ugh.


----------



## Dix

dafattkidd said:


> As all this snow is melting, it is revealing a lot of masonry work that I was hoping to postpone.  Ugh.




It's showing the carnage that the winter wrought. Yard looks like a war zone. The barns look like a war zone.


----------



## dafattkidd

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> It's showing the carnage that the winter wrought. Yard looks like a war zone. The barns look like a war zone.


Carumba! Tell me about it. Did you resolve that roof leak?


----------



## Knots

Snowing here today.  I'm considering Maine part of Canada this year:


----------



## Dix

dafattkidd said:


> Carumba! Tell me about it. Did you resolve that roof leak?



Nope, been other wise occupied with Mom.

There's not 3 feet of snow up there, so I'm good right now. Going to have to rip it out from the inside and reinsulate, sheet rock, etc. Glad I moved the couch out from under it, though


----------



## Dix

I wore sneakers today


----------



## dafattkidd

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Nope, been other wise occupied with Mom.
> 
> There's not 3 feet of snow up there, so I'm good right now. Going to have to rip it out from the inside and reinsulate, sheet rock, etc. Glad I moved the couch out from under it, though


Want me to take a look at it? I pass through your neck of the woods on my drive home from work.


----------



## DougA

Think you've got snow? Watch this:
http://www.ctvnews.ca/video?playlistId=1.2284547
sorry, you have to endure the ad first, no idea how to get rid of that problem.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

For all those portraying a mini ice age.....................
Earth has its warmest winter on record.!!
http://www.usatoday.com/story/weather/2015/03/18/record-warm-winter-globe/24957737/

I you will notice our neck of the planet has the most dark blue meaning it was the coldest area this winter.


----------



## Dix

dafattkidd said:


> Want me to take a look at it? I pass through your neck of the woods on my drive home from work.



Thanks, Dom !! I'll get back to you on that. let me see how things go with Mom. A lot going on, and I'm preoccupied with her at the moment. I'll be okay with 3 inches of snow on Friday


----------



## mass_burner

Another 3-5 inches on Friday, at this point I'm numb.


----------



## hamsey

Disgusted is more like it!


----------



## sportbikerider78

I'm sick of winter.  It is March 19th and it was 12F last night.  Where is spring man?


----------



## DougA

sportbikerider78 said:


> Where is spring man?


Mud is on it's way.


----------



## Seasoned Oak

sportbikerider78 said:


> I'm sick of winter.  It is March 19th and it was 12F last night.  Where is spring man?


Chill out, its not even spring yet. Iv got a lot of ugly wood i need to get rid of so another 2 months of burning is OK. Cheers


----------



## vinny11950

Just when I could see the beat down grass in the yard, 6 inches of snow on the way!

Was hoping to work on the Jeep this weekend, now that is out of the question.


----------



## DougA

Professor says "it's all in your head"
Seniuk said expressing those frustrations on social media only reinforces the negative connotations surrounding winter and feeds into a cycle of negativity.
http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/social...ycle-of-winter-negativity-professor-1.2288028

Yup, tell that to the guys trying to dig out their cars buried under the snow.


----------



## Dix

I've decided I'm doubling up me firewood order this year.

I was 1 1/2  years ahead. Cue "was", damn it.


----------



## firefighterjake

vinny11950 said:


> Just when I could see the beat down grass in the yard, 6 inches of snow on the way!
> 
> Was hoping to work on the Jeep this weekend, now that is out of the question.



What is this thing "grass" that you speak of ... we're still a ways away from even seeing any grass ... looks like a lawn with freshly groomed snow will be what everyone tries for this year instead of a nicely manicured lawn.


----------



## Bobbin

Light "snizzle" right now.  No big deal.  Snow pack is greatly reduced, but still close to 18", snow banks not included.  I can walk the yard on top of it!  Driveway is clear and getting wider with every warm(ish) day.  The good man scratches little furrows in the driveway to facilitate drainage to the sides of the driveway.  It is shaping up to be a mud season "for the ages".  We sweep the entry every day, and I shed my "driveway shoes" for slippers upon entry to the house of my shop (what a pain). 

Good news:  we have 2 pairs of Bluebirds frequenting the feeder.  We have Woodpeckers and Cardinals at the feeder, along with the usual cast of characters.  The o'possums have begun visiting the yard (vacuuming up seeds under the feeder); a big, stout male and a smaller, more delicate female.  Both look healthy and both show up before the sun goes down, so we have the privilege of watching them "court".  That fool dog has treed a juvenile (yearling?) 'coon twice in as many days. 

Forced marches continue but receding snow banks lessen the peril of speeders at the price of black ice if I "go early".  But it's still damn cold! and the wind has been brutal the past few days.  I still sport an electric blue face mask when it's really cold... as long as I remove it before entering a bank I figure I'm "good to go"...


----------



## begreen

DougA said:


> Mud is on it's way.


Bugs to follow.


----------



## firefighterjake

Still plenty of snow here . . . rode over 150 miles this past weekend on the sleds.

A few shots from around the house today.

We still have to step up from the back porch to go "down" . . . as you can see the snow is level with our above ground pool.


----------



## Dix

I got 6 inches of snow Saturday. High temps have most of it gone.

Don't envy you,Jake.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

firefighterjake said:


> Still plenty of snow here . . . rode over 150 miles this past weekend on the sleds.
> 
> A few shots from around the house today.
> 
> We still have to step up from the back porch to go "down" . . . as you can see the snow is level with our above ground pool.


Thanks for reminding most of us that it can always be worse. 
We're not too far ahead of you but at least I'm ahead of someone on our race to the mud and black flies!


----------



## firefighterjake

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> I got 6 inches of snow Saturday. High temps have most of it gone.
> 
> Don't envy you,Jake.



Just a dusting up here . . . seriously . . . a real dusting . . . not one of those "dustings" meaning 2-3 inches . . . just a trace amount of snow. My wife is about to go off the deep end I think since she doesn't do anything outdoors during winter. Guess this would have been a good year for a cruise.


----------



## firefighterjake

Warm_in_NH said:


> Thanks for reminding most of us that it can always be worse.
> We're not too far ahead of you but at least I'm ahead of someone on our race to the mud and black flies!



Who said it was "worse?" 

Sledding is still very good . . . figure it could disappear pretty quickly though if the temps came up and we get a couple to three days of rain. I may or may not be riding next weekend depending on the weather. Crazy thing is . . . Central Maine hasn't had a particularly great amount of snow -- that "honor" falls to folks Downeast and up in The County.

That said . . . I went over 1,000 miles for the year on my sled . . . not my biggest mileage year . . . but a good solid winter of riding . . . I think I am ready for Spring . . . with the mud . . . but no black flies . . . I always hope for no black flies.


----------



## Dix

firefighterjake said:


> Just a dusting up here . . . seriously . . . a real dusting . . . not one of those "dustings" meaning 2-3 inches . . . just a trace amount of snow. My wife is about to go off the deep end I think since she doesn't do anything outdoors during winter. Guess this would have been a good year for a cruise.



Jake, if we'd got hit again, I'd have been looking for a rope and a chair, seriously.


----------



## begreen

For Jake, your moment of spring... Hellebores are happy, grass (and weeds) are growing strong, cherries and pears are blooming.


----------



## Dix

begreen said:


> For Jake, your moment of spring... Hellebores are happy, grass (and weeds) are growing strong, cherries and pears are blooming.
> View attachment 156177
> View attachment 156178
> View attachment 156179



BG, stuff it. 

*love ya*


----------



## begreen

Looks like it will be warming up for you later in the week Dix.  And remember there have been years not to far back where the reverse was happening right through June for us.


----------



## Dix

The place looks like a war zone.

And I remember a few years back.

Send me some warm weather please.

I realized today as I walked Murphles in the back yard, that we hadn't done this since mid January. Even he was surprised, and thrilled.


----------



## begreen

Oh man, Murph must be in heaven. It's no fun being a cat or a dog when there's no place to do their business but a canyon of snow. It's rough on all critters and humans.


----------



## Dix

begreen said:


> Oh man, Murph must be in heaven. It's no fun being a cat or a dog when there's no place to do their business but a canyon of snow. It's rough on all critters and humans.



There is always a Murph path,might be by the stacks, but that's why I wear Mudd Ruckers if needed


----------



## BrotherBart

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> There is always a Murph path,might be by the stacks, but that's why I wear Mudd Ruckers if needed



Michelle The Woodpile Panther cat has a cute way of showing when she is irritated. She picks up her right paw and shakes it once. Does it any time I open the door and there is snow out there. During Snowmageddon I opened the door and there was three feet of snow out there. The only time I saw a right paw and then a left paw shake.


----------



## Dix

BrotherBart said:


> Michelle The Woodpile Panther cat has a cute way of showing when she is irritated. She picks up her right paw and shakes it once. Does it any time I open the door and there is snow out there. During Snowmageddon I opened the door and there was three feet of snow out there. The only time I saw a right paw and then a left paw shake.



Murph actually walked out onto the back deck and looked left and right and forward, shuddered, and sighed.

Smart creatures.

Dixie, on the other hand, gives you a look that says "why am I inside, it's glorious out there", when it's a sheet of ice. And she handled it, Wisconsin farm girl that she is


----------



## firefighterjake

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> The place looks like a war zone.
> 
> And I remember a few years back.
> 
> Send me some warm weather please.
> 
> I realized today as I walked Murphles in the back yard, that we hadn't done this since mid January. Even he was surprised, and thrilled.



My wife walks George the foster dog along the path made by my snowmobile ...,before riding I typically go out and pick up the poo so I don't get it all over the sled.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

5 degrees.  Wind howling. Happy spring.


----------



## jatoxico

High of 36 today, was low 20's overnight. The rhododendrons leaves are curled up like its early Feb. Its not so much that's it's cold in late March but that the cold has barely broke in weeks and weeks. I could skate on my pool,


----------



## razerface

It's great! I am fortunately,,,,,one of those people that like colder weather. I dislike spring,,, a lot!  Mud, mud, mud.  Nothing to do in the mud.    Just sit around in the house or wade in the mud. I hate mud. 

Let it snow!


----------



## Jags

Flying from Houston back home today...into 4 to 8 inches of new stuff.


----------



## begreen

Bizarre. 
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/winter-was-world-record-warmest/


----------



## Knots

firefighterjake said:


> We still have to step up from the back porch to go "down" . . . as you can see the snow is level with our above ground pool.



So let me get this straight - the pool won't be open next week?


----------



## Dix

I have a hyacinth being brave. Will get a pic when I walk the Murphles again.


----------



## begreen

Knots said:


> So let me get this straight - the pool won't be open next week?


Yes it will be open. For skating.


----------



## jatoxico

Been about a month since Dixie started this thread and I've a full blown oak blaze going. When do we start shoulder season burning?


----------



## Dix

Dix is dipping into next years firewood, damn it.

Gonna be an expensive purchasing season for me, as well as splitting and stacking what I have to process.


----------



## begreen

If you get tired of being a couch potato here's how to put it to new use once the snows melt.


Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Warm_in_NH

This is Meredith bay on Winnipesaukee this weekend. Looks like the ice is starting to melt!


----------



## hamsey

Still waiting for spring! According to the local weather guy it will be a few more weeks of below average temps. This really is getting old!


----------



## TX-L

This has been a long thread, thought I would add my piece:  -2 here this morning.  3 yesterday morning.  7 on Sunday morning.  0 last Thursday.  Farenheit. You get the drift.  And nobody's making syrup yet.  There is still snowmobiling, though... lots of it.  Clubs are still grooming trails.  41 snowmobiles at the local establishment on Sunday afternoon.  Yay spring!  Since it did warm up above freezing and now very cold again, I can walk right on top of the roughly 2-3 feet of snowpack we have left.  Took the dog for about a 3 mile walk up behind the house on Sunday morning, it was good for both of us.   Enjoy the view behind the house, from Sunday:


----------



## Knots

begreen said:


> If you get tired of being a couch potato here's how to put it to new use once the snows melt.



Oh man - that's the Sport of Kings right there!!


----------



## begreen

I'm waiting for the barcolounger version with beer holders.


----------



## vinny11950

Just looked at the extended forecast into April on Accuweather and saw freezing temps, rain, flurries, plenty of 40s and 50s.  The early baseball games are going to be cold. 

Don't think the pellet stash is going to make it.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

It's raining! WoooHooooo! First rain I've heard on this metal roof for quite some time! I've never been so happy for rain!


----------



## BrotherBart

77 degrees today. And then the temp dropped 25 degrees and poop floating downpours started. Rain ain't a sound I wanna hear. Sounds like mud falling from the sky to me.


----------



## Jags

22F this morning.  I am pretty much still in fully heating mode.  Gonna get all the way up to 34 than back down to 15 for tonight.  Stick a fork in me...


----------



## vinny11950

Jags said:


> 22F this morning.  I am pretty much still in fully heating mode.  Gonna get all the way up to 34 than back down to 15 for tonight.  Stick a fork in me...



From Accuweather.  Those warm temps sure look nice out West.


----------



## Whitepine2

Well I guess we wont be seeing or hearing any MARCH PEEPERS this March we will have APRIL
PEEPERS this year of 2015.


----------



## firefighterjake

129 miles on the sled today with my brother-in-law and good friend Joe. Only saw one other sled . . . well two if you count the broken down Yamaha in middle of the trail . . . the Fat Lady is starting to sing though . . . snow is slowly and surely melting away. While snow in places was still over a foot deep, near the roads and in some fields it was down to dirt, ice or snirt.

Hit a couple of "mountains" which used to have fire towers on them -- Harris Mountain and Frye Mountain (more like big hills though.)


----------



## Dix

You're sick, Jake 

Spring is gonna come, and then I'll be riding & showing the horses...... I hear ya


----------



## BrotherBart

Ride yes. Show yes.

Poke, well, no.


----------



## Dix

Linky no worky


----------



## BrotherBart

Interesting. It is just a youtube link and I can see it. Hmmm....


----------



## Dix

Now, it's there.... same one.

Little witch, deserved that toss


----------



## vinny11950

Hey, Suffolk looks like a winter wonderland tonight.

Saw a couple of cars spin out on William Floyd.  Not a lot of snow (2 inches maybe) but it sure was icy.


----------



## TX-L

I guess I can't go Steelhead fishing for a few days yet... it would be difficult at best. will just continue snowmobiling for now. 

P.S. It's +1 outside right now, which is real bad for Maple Weekend. And Steelhead fishing.


----------



## EatenByLimestone

It just dawned on me that they've already started stocking the trout this year.  They may have needed to chop or bore a hole first though.  Season opens April 1st on the trout streams around here. 13 frickin degrees this morning.


----------



## OldLumberKid

vinny11950 said:


> Hey, Suffolk looks like a winter wonderland tonight.
> 
> Saw a couple of cars spin out on William Floyd.  Not a lot of snow (2 inches maybe) but it sure was icy.




29 this morning in Nassau 
— could not believe what I saw on the news on the east end -- a winter wonderland indeed.
Well it looked pretty at least, but that's about all.
Snowed all day yesterday here but not much of it stuck
 hopefully we're nearly done with this Winter crapola


----------



## jatoxico

A fair amount ended up sticking here. Enough that I had to shovel anyway. Got a pretty good blaze going again tonight. Supposed to be into the low 30's maybe high 20's overnight .


----------



## Dix

*Grumbles* Had to muck rake the snow in front of the stalls, so it won't ice up tonight.

Loaded up the house for the week.

I have a goal, which is to empty the wood rack in the house, then reload from fresh stock  .... the bottom half has been inside for 2 years... it should burn well


----------



## begreen

Sucks big time. I was just looking at lilacs opening up.


----------



## BrotherBart

We be busting low day and night temp records still.


----------



## begreen

Crazy. We have been in the low 60s which is high for March here, more like May weather. My accountant hibernates in AZ during the winter. He is complaining of 96F temps yesterday! Those folks are going to bake come summer if this keeps up.


----------



## BrotherBart

I see a pattern setting in. The same thing happened last Winter.

And if I remember correctly you guys were warm about now then too.


----------



## begreen

It is similar to last year, but this year is definitely warmer so far. Go back 4 years and it was the opposite.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

Last day of March and I watched the plow go rumbling by as I was pouring my morning coffee. 26, windy, 2" of fresh snow. 

Small outside job on delay due to snow, cold, wind, and the wonderful ice cold roof line drip that comes with working below the low eve. Those are mid winter reasons for a delay, not last day of march reasons.


----------



## razerface

I am done. I let the fire go out Monday morning. It's all up to the geothermal now.


----------



## Knots

Teens tonight and tomorrow night.  I've got enough wood for about four more days.  

Weatherman keeps showing it warming up three days out.  Kinda like that dusty sign in the corner of the bar that says " Free Beer Tomorrow".


----------



## Dix

Just walked the Murph .... I hear "peepers"


----------



## BrotherBart

The last two days I loaded the shed for next year. Time for the flower pots on the stove. Thirties tomorrow night but the oil filleds can have it. I am done for the season. Actually have been for two weeks.


----------



## Dix

Still burning at night ... got both stoves running now, but it's not the urgency of Jan / Feb.... mild load, enough to get through the night.

Working my way into the indoor woodrack, the bottom half has been inside for 2 years, time to clean it out, empty it, and reload. Maybe give it a new coat of paint as well, during the summer.

Daffodils are popping up, woot woot 

I never ever ever thought this thread would live so long


----------



## Swedishchef

-10c tonight. Winter storm warning for tomorrow. Pray for me...

Andrew


----------



## Dix

Swedishchef said:


> -10c tonight. Winter storm warning for tomorrow. Pray for me...
> 
> Andrew



*sends ya some seasoned oak, 2 years seasoned*


----------



## bag of hammers

Swedishchef said:


> -10c tonight. Winter storm warning for tomorrow. Pray for me...
> 
> Andrew


-11 with -17 windchill here.   Just got back from walking "muppet" - strong N/W wind in our faces - felt like January.  Getting depressed, then I recalled driving home last year in a blizzard on Mothers Day.  Hang in there Andrew, it's gotta break soon....


----------



## jatoxico

Swedishchef said:


> -10c tonight. Winter storm warning for tomorrow. Pray for me...
> 
> Andrew



Sheesh Andrew that's rough. Still a little scattered snow around here but it's on the run. Didn't you have snow on the lawn into May last year?


----------



## Knots

It was over 60F here yesterday.  After the body getting acclimated to that cold February, it felt down right uncomfortable.  Not complaining though - it chewed up some snow.

Forecast shows snow/rain all week.  Yuck...


----------



## Swedishchef

Thanks Dix! I'll need it... I still have 3/4 of a cord left though.

Bag of Hammers: it'll break...like everything else in life: everything comes to an end. However, I wish the END of winter was sooner rather than later.

Jatox: yes...I did have snow left in may  last year. And this year looks to be the same. As much as I enjoy snowshoeing and skiing I think I could do without it for 2-3 years.

Just remember my friendly southern neighbors: when you think you have it bad, remember me! lol

I'll upload pictures this afternoon.

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef

It is snowing here..albeit not as hard as some had predicted. So far we've received 3-4 inches.

Here's what's left to melt before I see grass (the picture was taken from my front porch looking across the street).

Andrew


----------



## bag of hammers

Wow Andrew - that does not exactly scream April.  Sunny this afternoon here and some melting going on.  Light snow tonite but full moon is breaking through the clouds and i can see gravel in my driveway now.  

  I feel for you - hope you get to hang up the skis soon....


----------



## Swedishchef

Nope, it doesn't scream much other than JANUARY. lol.
It'll melt by May...it's gonna start going fast this week: +8 is forecast and full sun!

Andrew


----------



## Wildo

19f and 6inches yesterday and snowing again right now,  so much for the corner of the lawn that showed up last week.  Oh well the sun is getting really strong it'll be gone in a month or so.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

And another 3" of snow. I was just getting used to the excessive mud. The slow thaw has been good for the rivers but is making for a long mud season. 
People are blocking off their driveways with whatever they have (branches, sleds, trash cans, saw horses) and parking by the road.
C ' mon spring! 
Monday is the red sox home opener!


----------



## firefighterjake

Got a few inches here as well . . . mostly gone now. 

Winter does seem to be holding on . . . apparently no one told it that Spring is here.

Put my sled up for the season two weekends ago.


----------



## begreen

Crazy weather. My wife is out picking lilacs.


----------



## Knots

Got three inches wednesday night, topped off with some heavy sleet just in time for the commute.  It wasn't the worst commute of the winter, but it was in the top three.

Going to Seattle next week.  I hope I don't bring winter with me like when I went to NC a few weeks ago.  If you believe the weatherman - spring starts tomorrow...


----------



## begreen

Seattle should stay warmer than normal. You will be surprised at how green it is here already. Blame it on the blob:
http://www.techtimes.com/articles/4...arm-water-as-culprit-behind-weird-weather.htm


----------



## Knots

I hope so!  Forecast for here Monday is 70 and sunny.  I haven't seen 70 degrees outside since October.  Forecast for Seattle is 55 and raining.  Oh well, there's people with bigger problems than the weather...


----------



## begreen

Good to hear that you are finally getting some real warm weather. We are in eternal spring mode right now. It started mid-February and will likely continue through at least May. Mornings lately have been nippy enough to have a small fire, but the days have warmed up pretty nicely.


----------



## Dix

Hopefully this was the last time for cleaning the boost baffle, dang that thing was ashed up 

Got to turn over some flower beds, and rotate the composting leaves, mixed in with the wood ash dumped in them over the winter ... now to truck home some composted manure, and let them sit until mid May.


----------



## Swedishchef

I still have 2-3 feet of snow in the ground in my yard.


----------



## OldLumberKid

Last fire was last weekend — Saturday before easter I think —  and I think that's it for the duration.

Taking the seat heater pad out of the logavan.

Funny how quickly in cars one can go from "heater on" to "t-shirt weather." 
(shoot! that beer's gonna get warm in the car)


----------



## OldLumberKid

Swedishchef said:


> I still have 2-3 feet of snow in the ground in my yard.



That's just wrong!

But ... it still is *ice* hockey season, albeit now we begin the playoffs


----------



## OldLumberKid

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Hopefully this was the last time for cleaning the boost baffle, dang that thing was ashed up
> 
> Got to turn over some flower beds, and rotate the composting leaves, mixed in with the wood ash dumped in them over the winter ... now to truck home some composted manure, and let them sit until mid May.



Just curious
How much does wood ash benefit the compost — how much is too much?


----------



## Swedishchef

OldLumberKid said:


> That's just wrong!
> 
> But ... it still is *ice* hockey season, albeit now we begin the playoffs


We can also play hockey in the summer   I wouldn't mind only have 2-3 months of winter. On May 2nd it will have been 6 months of snow for us. Ack.


----------



## Dix

OldLumberKid said:


> Just curious
> How much does wood ash benefit the compost — how much is too much?



 Wood ash is poor womans / mans lime 

I usually sprinkle the ash can on top of the show (read dump if the weather is bad / treacherous ... this year most of them went on the ice in the walkways & driveways <dirt driveways>  ) , let it wash through, rake out as needed.  I have a megazillion oak trees, and hence their leaves, which usually end up sitting in the beds over the winter. I figure it's a wash, the oak leaves and the ash negate each other


----------



## kennyp2339

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Wood ash is poor womans / mans lime
> 
> I usually sprinkle the ash can on top of the show (read dump if the weather is bad / treacherous ... this year most of them went on the ice in the walkways & driveways <dirt driveways>  ) , let it wash through, rake out as needed.  I have a megazillion oak trees, and hence their leaves, which usually end up sitting in the beds over the winter. I figure it's a wash, the oak leaves and the ash negate each other



While some wood ash is okay, never spread walnut ash on your lawn or garden, the ash is actually toxic to the plants. My neighbor found this out last year when his garden failed. He sent a soil test out to Rutgers University, they determined it was the walnut ash that did it in.


----------



## Knots

Man - it's mid-spring here in Seattle.  Friggin' dandelions are already to seed.


----------



## begreen

Yep. I wasn't kidding when I said spring started in February this year.


----------



## Warm_in_NH

First 70 degree day since October here. Still 12" of snow in the yard. Lots of mud, but I'll take it.



That's water, in liquid form, out doors, and lots of it!


----------



## OldLumberKid

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Wood ash is poor womans / mans lime
> 
> I usually sprinkle the ash can on top of the show (read dump if the weather is bad / treacherous ... this year most of them went on the ice in the walkways & driveways <dirt driveways>  ) , let it wash through, rake out as needed.  I have a megazillion oak trees, and hence their leaves, which usually end up sitting in the beds over the winter. I figure it's a wash, the oak leaves and the ash negate each other



Good news, then.

I think the missus will find them useful in the garden.


----------



## bubbasdad

We are finally getting some decent weather, in the 60's here.  I think having snow in your yard in May is nuts....


----------



## Dix

OldLumberKid said:


> Good news, then.
> 
> I think the missus will find them useful in the garden.




Finer ash is better than the "clunky take it out so I can keep the stove going when it's freezing ash/coals".


----------



## Dix

Matisse has had enough too. She's taken matters int her own hooves so to speak


----------



## DougA

A week or so ago I posted that I would shut down the stove 3 days before turning on the a/c.  I was wrong.  I was driving yesterday and had to turn on the a/c otherwise I would have turned into a poached egg.  I've had the stove off for 2 days BUT - we've got nighttime lows of below freezing next week, so the stove will be back on. Burning 24/7 is so much easier than starting a small fire each evening.


----------



## Swedishchef

I still have 2 feet of snow on my lawn.


----------



## BrotherBart

80 today and zip humidity. Just came in from sitting on the deck looking at the leaves popping out with no wind. First time for no wind and rain or snow since November. Of course the high tomorrow is low sixties and rain but this day was perfect.


----------



## DougA

Swedishchef said:


> I still have 2 feet of snow on my lawn.


But the Canadiens are still playing - - and winning - - so what's your rush?
If the Canadiens are still playing in June and you still have 2' of snow on your lawn I'll buy you a bottle of one of them foreign owned Molson Canadian.


----------



## Dix

72 F, no humidity. Windows open, and laundry hung outside.

Going down to 35 - 40 F here in Icey Hollow tonight.

55F tomorrow, then BB's rain on Monday. Laundry is getting hung up outside tomorrow, too. Plus take a shedding blade to a couple of fluffy mares. 

Only bad side of the day was the right front wheel of "The Beast" smoking, me thinx it's an intermittent caliper freezing


----------



## Swedishchef

DougA said:


> But the Canadiens are still playing - - and winning - - so what's your rush?
> If the Canadiens are still playing in June and you still have 2' of snow on your lawn I'll buy you a bottle of one of them foreign owned Molson Canadian.
> View attachment 157227


LOL
I don't like the Canadiens...and I can't find MOlson Candian anywhere around here!


----------



## begreen

Good to hear you folks got a day or two of great weather. Dix, get the beast brakes checked out soon. Could be time for new calipers.


----------



## begreen

Perfect. Seen today in the Sunday comics.


----------



## Dix

begreen said:


> Good to hear you folks got a day or two of great weather. Dix, get the beast brakes checked out soon. Could be time for new calipers.




Ack .. left front done 2 weeks ago, right side was fine. For 1 week (I drive the Beast on Sundays, or horse stuff, pretty much.

*grumbles*

Atleast it's not in 4 wheel


----------



## OldLumberKid

Dix said:


> Finer ash is better than the "clunky take it out so I can keep the stove going when it's freezing ash/coals".



Thanks, I probably got a bit of everything in there, might need a sieve!



Dix said:


> Ack .. left front done 2 weeks ago, right side was fine. For 1 week (I drive the Beast on Sundays, or horse stuff, pretty much.
> 
> *grumbles*
> 
> Atleast it's not in 4 wheel



Back brakes done 2 weeks ago, left a dent in the wallet for sure.


----------



## Shari

33 right now.  Snowed in areas of the state yesterday with flurries in our area.  Put the Spring coats back in the closet and brought out the winter coats (again). Sheesh!


----------



## DougA

OldLumberKid said:


> Back brakes done 2 weeks ago, left a dent in the wallet for sure.


I did my rears on the Hyundai last week. The squealing was attracting attention in town.  

They have a drum E brake inside the rotor plus regular discs on the outside. Weird. Had a b*tch of a time getting the rotors off because the drums were shot inside and stuck. Who uses the E brake anyways?  One of the class 10 bolts holding the caliper bracket snapped.  I spent 2 hrs. drilling it out and using a bolt extractor and finally gave up and bought a new caliper. Only the bracket was a problem but you can't buy just the bracket and the wreckers wanted 60% of new $, so I had to buy new. PITA.  The only good thing was that if I had taken it to a garage, they would have snapped it too and I would have blamed them for charging me an extra few hundred for being inept. Figured I saved $450 in labor total.

We had an inch of new snow on the ground this morning.  There was a bad accident on the highway in front of our neighbors at 8 am that woke me up. They closed the highway and brought in 2 air ambulances so it must have been serious. It's a bad stretch with more than it's share of fatalities. People too anxious to get to work on time and pass on a hill that is a 'no pass' zone.


----------



## sportbikerider78

1" of snow this morning.  32F out now at 12:30pm.  

This spring blows so far.


----------



## Dix

Both stoves cranking full bore. 25 or so tonight here in the Hollow. 

Tulips are looking promising .


----------



## Warm_in_NH

30 This morning with Howling winds and some sort of white covering on the ground! 

Really am getting tired of fighting this fight! Have gone from no fires and shorts, to burning round the clock again for the past couple days, pants, and work delays because it's too cold to paint what we need to repair outside. 

I guess if it wasn't for the suffering we wouldn't appreciate the nice weather so much...

I did get my first mosquito bite two days ago though!


----------



## sportbikerider78

My boss wished me Merry Christmas at the end of the day yesterday. LOL


----------



## hamsey

Now that was a short summer. Started 24/7 Thursday and will keep it going for the next week.


----------



## Swedishchef

I don't care what anyone says. Nobody has it as bad as this:






And that is fresh snow on top of the 1.5-2 feet still left in my yard

I am starting to literally become angry now. lol

Andrew


----------



## BrotherBart

Change the color to green and you have a pic of the layer of tree pollen on everything here.


----------



## Dix

Great, 2 weeks from now, Dix will be an allergy mess.

Thanks, BB 

*mental note to hook up the hoses and turn outside water on so I can hose off the vehicles in the AM as needed*


----------



## Dix

Both stoves cranking BTW


----------



## bag of hammers

Swedishchef said:


> I don't care what anyone says. Nobody has it as bad as this:
> 
> And that is fresh snow on top of the 1.5-2 feet still left in my yard
> 
> I am starting to literally become angry now. lol
> 
> Andrew


- 7 this morning - full winter gear walking the pup last couple days with frigid north breezes in our faces.  Still quite a bit of snow in the woods at the outskirts of town but not much left on the lawns here now.  I haven't been out to the camp in a week or so but last run out the big lake was still frozen over as far as the eye could see, big snow "volcanoes" on the shore - looked like January - some folks ice fishing near the highway on the way out.  

But I still think we're better off than Andrew - man that is depressing.  FU old man winter....


----------



## Swedishchef

I actually had to blow my driveway today. The snow/slush was rubbing under my forester and the mounds of slush the plow had pushed up were about 2 feet high.
Ugh! lol

Andrew


----------



## bag of hammers

Apr 26 - facing Whitefish Point (Michigan) - poor pup wondering where the lake is...


----------



## Swedishchef

Still have 2 feet on my front yard..however lots of rain in the past 24 hours has put a dent in it. +15 this weekend!! Spring may have finally arrived...in May!

Andrew


----------



## Hogwildz

The Summit is in slumber...
Let me be the first to complain, I'M F'IN SWEATING ALREADY!
86 on Monday was toooooo hot, tooooo fast!
84 yesterday, 80's again today!
What the hell happened to Spring!?
2 weeks ago it was 30's in the morn., snowing on my take off flight to WA. I come home and now its a hot, sweaty sauna!
Yes, I am biaching about this heat! A few weeks in the 60's would have been nice to acclimate to the coming warmth...
Hell it was nicer in Dallas last week, than it is here!


----------



## velvetfoot

I'm stacking wood and it's hot as hell.  Never mind covering up cause of the blackflies and ticks.


----------



## begreen

I suspected this would be a springless year for you folks. We're having a very pleasant one. No heat, bugs or humidity. well, the bumblebees and spiders are pretty active, but none of those flying pests. 

Andrew, are you seeing grass yet?


----------



## DougA

velvetfoot said:


> I'm stacking wood and it's hot as hell. Never mind covering up cause of the blackflies and ticks.


I was cutting last week and the black flies all hatched mid day.  Now I remember why I had to get all my wood done before May 1st.  Man, what a PEST they are.

We had 2 weeks of decent Spring and that's it.

I think Andrew has floated away. No need for me to buy him a beer. The Canadiens will lose tonight and hockey will be done until next year for Quebec.


----------



## Swedishchef

begreen said:


> I suspected this would be a springless year for you folks. We're having a very pleasant one. No heat, bugs or humidity. well, the bumblebees and spiders are pretty active, but none of those flying pests.
> 
> Andrew, are you seeing grass yet?


Hrm...lemme get a picture for you. 1/2 of my lawn is out. LOL.




DougA said:


> I think Andrew has floated away. No need for me to buy him a beer. The Canadiens will lose tonight and hockey will be done until next year for Quebec.


Hopefully hockey WILL be done. I am not a Habs fan (therefore, I am an odd duck in this province). I am a Red Wings fan.... THe habs are like religion. People will talk about a game and say "we didn't play well last night". I am like  What the......

BeGreen; that is my problem. We don't have much of a spring. The jet stream tends to keep low presure fronts over my current location. For example, we have had 3 days  of 65 degree weather and that's it..It's currently 47 and overcast. But we do have one heck of a nice fall.

Andrew


----------



## Swedishchef

Here is what my yard looks like.


----------



## begreen

Wow. How far north in Quebec is this?


----------



## Seasoned Oak

Iv had the AC on for a week now.


----------



## BrotherBart

Seasoned Oak said:


> Iv had the AC on for a week now.



Same here. In winter we were 15 degrees below average and now we are 15 above average.


----------



## Swedishchef

begreen said:


> Wow. How far north in Quebec is this?


Not far North at all..it's just a particular area..see attached map. I live in Gaspe.


----------



## Swedishchef

BrotherBart said:


> Same here. In winter we were 15 degrees below average and now we are 15 above average.


Trade? I bet you're 15 below normal was still warmer than my normal   I nearly moved to Georgia when I was 19...some days I look back and wonder what could have been! haha

Andrew


----------



## begreen

Gaspé is pretty far north, but then again, so are Seattle and London. If it weren't for the Gulf Stream that area would be frozen solid. I'll make a note to visit in the fall. When does that start, Aug. 1st?


----------



## Swedishchef

HA ha. No, it is warm at that time of the year. I'd say mid September...when it's supposed to start! Lots of nice maple trees turning, warm breeze along the water, it's great!


----------



## OldLumberKid

Dix said:


> Both stoves cranking full bore. 25 or so tonight here in the Hollow.
> 
> Tulips are looking promising .



Can't believe that was just 19 days ago here on L.I. -- seems impossible now that we're sweating our cojones off as it goes up to 88 today


----------



## Dix

True, but the tulips were looking promising. Damned deer ate them


----------



## begreen

That's adding insult to injury.


----------



## Shari

OldLumberKid said:


> Can't believe that was just 19 days ago here on L.I. -- seems impossible now that we're sweating our cojones off as it goes up to 88 today



Frost warnings here tonight...............


----------



## BrotherBart

No tulips but the deer are mowing the grass. Suffering though the 90 degree day dropping through 72 as I head to bed.

The A/C is loaded with 12 hours of electrons for the night.


----------



## Jags

Dix said:


> True, but the tulips were looking promising. Damned deer ate them


Eat them back.


----------



## Mellery

Being the pyromaniac that I am, I'm thrilled to still be burning. When I can't burn indoors, the outdoor fire pit gets it work out.


----------

